# Franklin chair plans - Project 5685



## wood2woodknot (Dec 30, 2012)

This is my first post here. Have looked in your window a few times, but just joined today, so excuse the flubs as I try to get acclimated to your forum setup.

Several months ago at a garage sale, I saw a combination chair/step ladder. I have been looking for plans to make one. Finally found picture of project here. Can I get plans for it somehow?

PROJECT #5685 by Bill (apparently several years ago).

Post reply / pm / or email @ [email protected] will suffice.

Thanks and looking forward to life on Lumberjocks.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

ajh, Have you searched Franklin chair plans on LJs? Don Johnson's post might help. -Jack


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

The author of that original project post (Bill) said he got the plans from "The Essential Pine Book" which is available on Amazon.com:

http://www.amazon.com/Essential-Pine-Book-John-McGuane/dp/1558707115/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1356905065&sr=8-1&keywords=the+essential+pine+book

The chair is shown on the cover of the book.

They have it new for $12, or it is available for prices under $6 shipped for used ones from various sellers.


----------



## wood2woodknot (Dec 30, 2012)

Dear Jack,

I found a number of examples outside this forum. Saw the aforementioned # 5685 - exactly what I wanted: liked the lines and sturdiness of it, and won't have to adapt anything to get what I want. Also, don't have all the furniture making skills that are involved with many of the others I saw. Johnson's looks a little too fancy for me. Saw #5685 was from some time ago. Thought I would ask about it specifically since I'm new here. I wasn't sure what all falls under your category of "Projects;" if they are just pix and text, or if it means something with plans available.


----------



## wood2woodknot (Dec 30, 2012)

Lifesaver,

Thanks - pretty close to what I'm looking for. I'll have to scale-up the drawings in the book it appears. All things considered, $5-6 for a used book isn't bad. Besides, I grew up hanging out in used book stores. The only thing missing will be the unmistakable aroma of old books - a kick back in time to the sweet days of a younger life.

Thanks again.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have spent a lot of time in used book stores myself and still do on occasion. I also like to go to the used book sales that the area libraries have from time to time. Found lots of good books, including woodworking plan books.

Also, about 12 years ago I did an addition to my house, and one thing I did was add an alcove with built in floor-to-ceiling bookshelves. About 70 feet of shelves puts enough books in that small area that you can sometimes get a whiff of that old book smell.


----------



## Mip (Sep 16, 2012)

I know that Popular Mechanics has a couple of plans of the chairs over the years. I just got back from the other side of the internet after I pulled up the plans. Using a search engine, punch in popular mechanics chair/step ladder plans, and after punching in the first link, should take you right to them.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Popular Mechanics Chair/StepStool


----------



## wood2woodknot (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks again to all.


----------

